
Tell/ask HN: vimtutor teaches vim basics. Is there something similar for Emacs? - mettamage
In one random comment I saw that the way for learning vim is to go to a command line and type in vimtutor and presto! Now you know enough vim to survive and learn more, all in 30 minutes. I did this last year and it&#x27;s one of those things that I still think is a really good way of going about starting with vim.<p>I searched on HN for submissions about vimtutor and not one has taken off, yet the advice is something that I think that any person with the slightest interest in vim should know.<p>Relatedly, is there something similar for Emacs?
======
cag_ii
Regarding Emacs, are you familiar with the emacs tutorial?

    
    
        C-h t 

or

    
    
        M-x help-with-tutorial

~~~
mettamage
Wow, haha, I'm surprised. The few times when I opened Emacs I never read the
intro text / 'front cover'. I'll do the tutorial.

Thanks!

